# masteron, test 400 cycle.



## traps2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi im new to the site and wanted to see if anyone has had good results from running masteron and test 400. just started this week been doing gear for about 5 years now on and off but now its time to put some serious lean mass on.

im running as follows:

friday - 200mg masteron, 400mg test 400

tuesday - 300mg masteron, 400 mg test 400

was going to run some dbol to start things off. any feedback and advice?

cheers


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome m8


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------

